Ask HN: How do you rest? - pedrodelfino
======
mlwarren
I've been on a software development hiatus for about 8 months now and it's
been pretty restful. Not ready to get back to it just yet though.

I was having issues resting and resetting day-to-day and that burnt me out and
I found what I'm doing now (whatever I want) to be the solution.

------
colund
GET /api/users Parse JSON Profit

------
_ah
I pull weeds in my lawn. Sunny weather is nice, but not required.

------
znpy
I sleep.

------
SirLJ
Everyday I am trying to read a book for a bit and take a nap after lunch

